# Cat Flap Installation in Glass



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Can anyone recommend someone who can install a cat flap in a glass door?

Thanks !


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try calling Pet Shop/creatures Oasis in Jumeirah. They're pretty knowledgable,


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

It's tricky here. If you are renting, you will need to leave a complete pane of glass in the house when you leave. Also, it is hard to get someone to put the flap in tempered glass. After three moves, we found someone to do it well: Bottom Line Contracting. Call Savani on 055-9604618.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SirReg said:


> It's tricky here. If you are renting, you will need to leave a complete pane of glass in the house when you leave. Also, it is hard to get someone to put the flap in tempered glass. After three moves, we found someone to do it well: Bottom Line Contracting. Call Savani on 055-9604618.


Thanks I will give them a try. Am not renting and my house has US made Andersen windows.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SirReg said:


> It's tricky here. If you are renting, you will need to leave a complete pane of glass in the house when you leave. Also, it is hard to get someone to put the flap in tempered glass. After three moves, we found someone to do it well: Bottom Line Contracting. Call Savani on 055-9604618.


Phone number no longer exists....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Is it a sliding door? If so, you can have an entire piece made that locks in and doesn't affect the security. The flap is fitted in the extra piece.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Or you could buy a dog instead 

Its probably cheaper than trying to put a hole in a piece of glass and keep the glass intact.


----------

